# What's your current favorite?



## karloevaristo (Jan 20, 2015)

what current knife that you have do you consider as "your most priced possesion"? 
the one that you won't consider selling even if you no longer have money to pay rent, pay the bills, have food to cut up/eat.
the one knife that had you saying wow, that's freakin' sharp.
the knife that just makes you want to cut sh*t up

in other words your current favorite 

mine's a carter blue super funayuki bought it couple years back, i let go of my white one.. but not this one


----------



## Matus (Jan 20, 2015)

Accidentally - for me it is also Carter Funayuki, but in white #1 (I was too late to the game to get one in super blue which, frankly, I would probably prefer) - at least according to your definition - excellent cutter, great balance, perfect blade profile and I love the looks. The bigest 'cool factor' has however the Jin kogatana knife from Jon.

But that all may change as I have some really cool stuff under way.


----------



## XooMG (Jan 20, 2015)

Zakuri blue #1 funayuki...Kato 180mm gyuto probably runs a close second. I've got a lot of pending stuff though so it might change, but that Zakuri is hard to beat.


----------



## Marcelo Amaral (Jan 20, 2015)

One favorite is hard, so unfair. But i like Takeda for a general gyuto right now: high heeled, plus steel/HT/geometry gives me this feeling of a not as delicate, but still pretty sharp japanese knife. The edge retention is just a bonus.


----------



## mkriggen (Jan 20, 2015)

Gesshin Kagekiyo 240mm k-tip gyuto. Just falls through food and feet


----------



## Godslayer (Jan 20, 2015)

Fugimoto blue carbon #2 240mm gyuto, love from first sight, hand hammered look in intense, dark blade. holds a great patina, initially wasnt amazing, but after a 8 k stone its pure sexy time. Runner up in my little 95 mm westren deba, its a fun little toy, plus I dont know anyone else with one, so its unique.


----------



## chinacats (Jan 20, 2015)

Tilman Leder ~245 gyuto in 1.2442 carbon. Balance, grind, heat treatment and fit & finish combined with custom profile

Other keepers are CCK, Watanabe, Kochi, Zakuri and Sabatier


----------



## James (Jan 20, 2015)

Gengetsu SS 240 mm gyuto. Really sweet grind, edge qualities and profile.


----------



## labor of love (Jan 20, 2015)

James said:


> Gengetsu SS 240 mm gyuto. Really sweet grind, edge qualities and profile.



While I dont have one in my possession at the moment, I have to agree this is the perfect knife for me also. Except in White2 not SS.


----------



## panda (Jan 20, 2015)

Takeda gyuto


----------



## Timthebeaver (Jan 20, 2015)

Yoshikane Migaki gyuto


----------



## marc4pt0 (Jan 20, 2015)

Every time one of these types of threads pop up I have a different pick. While it's hard to choose as every maker has their own characteristics and strengths, I'll pick my Andy Billipp 10" 51200 gyuto


----------



## drawman623 (Jan 20, 2015)

Watanabe 165mm Nakiri. Kurouchi white #2. Effortless slicing, best release of any knife I have owned and after a few strokes on the felt strop the edge gleams as new.
The reaction from friends when I hand this blade over with a bell pepper on the board tends to be the same...laughter at how much sharper it is than one might expect.


----------



## mkriggen (Jan 20, 2015)

> Every time one of these types of threads pop up I have a different pick



Yeah, me too, ain't life great:viking:

Be well,
Mikey


----------



## Kentucky (Jan 20, 2015)

Its either a Nakiri in AEB-L or a long thin meat slicer in Blue #2


----------



## Lefty (Jan 20, 2015)

marc4pt0 said:


> Every time one of these types of threads pop up I have a different pick. While it's hard to choose as every maker has their own characteristics and strengths, I'll pick my Andy Billipp 10" 51200 gyuto



it doesn't make sense for me to pick a favourite, but this is up there for me, as well. Unbelievably good....


----------



## psfred (Jan 20, 2015)

Lol, since I can only choose between a Tojiro DP and my too short Korean "cow knife", I'd say the Korean one. Made of recycled steel, likely old springs, (probably 51200) and takes an incredible edge. Stay sharp even when I do silly things like split half ripe pecans to see how they are developing, right through the half-hard woody shell. Bites into my cutting boards, even the edge grain ones.

Might have to find one about 240mm though, this one is about 180 and clumsy as a result. Rough as a cob, too, but looks ain't everything!

Not that I want to part with the Tojiro, though....

Peter


----------



## EdipisReks (Jan 20, 2015)

Probably my Tanaka R2, but I really do like the new Kono Fujiyama I picked up.


----------



## turbochef422 (Jan 20, 2015)

It's a close call probably western Kato with the slim lead over Gengetsu semi stainless both 240 gyutos


----------



## marc4pt0 (Jan 20, 2015)

I have to mention the 270 HHH Tuxedo gyuto as well. Not only is it a great performer, but there's an even greater reason why it will never see a price tag- I won it the day my daughter was born. This knife is, by all means, hers. And when she is old enough, she'll learn how to use and care for it.


----------



## CB1968 (Jan 20, 2015)

Marko Tsourkan 250mm western in AEB-L closely followed by my 240mm Mizuno Sumingashi in blue#1


----------



## apicius9 (Jan 20, 2015)

What is this? 22 posts and the only picture shows Spam? Get your act together, guys! 

Stefan


----------



## marc4pt0 (Jan 20, 2015)

Boom. For whatever strange reason, I thought was a picture free thread. What was I thinking?


----------



## chinacats (Jan 20, 2015)

apicius9 said:


> What is this? 22 posts and the only picture shows Spam? Get your act together, guys!
> 
> Stefan



Doh! Have to remedy that.


----------



## XooMG (Jan 20, 2015)

Woops. I don't have any good pics of my Zakuri since refinishing it a little bit, but here are some earlier ones:









And the runner-up:


----------



## glestain (Jan 20, 2015)

No Shig yet?


----------



## XooMG (Jan 20, 2015)

glestain said:


> No Shig yet?


My Shigefusa is a very respectable knife, but it doesn't really speak to me yet. Perhaps if I get it thinned and refinished, it'll stand out.


----------



## willic (Jan 20, 2015)

chinacats said:


> Doh! Have to remedy that.



What knife is this?


----------



## pleue (Jan 21, 2015)

Tilman, my custom Nakiri from him is almost done


----------



## chinacats (Jan 21, 2015)

pleue said:


> Tilman, my custom Nakiri from him is almost done



Awesome, he's getting warmed up for my cleaver. :doublethumbsup: 

Are you getting Niolox or 1.2442?

Edipis, mine is based on hybrid mizuno(edge)/Sab(top profile) and then stretched.


----------



## EdipisReks (Jan 21, 2015)

I like the profile on that Tilman. I borrowed one a year or two ago, and it was a great knife, but a bit too flat, tip to heel.


----------



## Matus (Jan 21, 2015)

Matus said:


> Accidentally - for me it is also Carter Funayuki, but in white #1 (I was too late to the game to get one in super blue which, frankly, I would probably prefer) - at least according to your definition - excellent cutter, great balance, perfect blade profile and I love the looks. The bigest 'cool factor' has however the Jin kogatana knife from Jon.
> 
> But that all may change as I have some really cool stuff under way.



OK, this is the little fella (posted on KKF before).

PS. That Zakuri (165 I guess) looks awesome - who made the handle?


----------



## zoze (Jan 21, 2015)

Same here. Tilman Gyuto in Niolox.


chinacats said:


> Tilman Leder ~245 gyuto in 1.2442 carbon. Balance, grind, heat treatment and fit & finish combined with custom profile
> 
> Other keepers are CCK, Watanabe, Kochi, Zakuri and Sabatier


----------



## mkriggen (Jan 21, 2015)

mkriggen said:


> Gesshin Kagekiyo 240mm k-tip gyuto. Just falls through food and feet







Be well,
Mike


----------



## apicius9 (Jan 21, 2015)

View attachment 26063


Sorry for the crappy phone pic - terrible light in the kitchen... So, one more vote for the Carter funayuki. This one is 6.5 sun, HG white steel. And just in case anybody is wondering: mammoth ivory, belize rosewood, red fiber and sterling silver spacers. 

Stefan


----------



## Keith Sinclair (Jan 21, 2015)

Mickey no wonder you needed surgery, definitely not for feet.

Takeda 270mm African blackwood handle.


----------



## pleue (Jan 21, 2015)

Niolox for me, can't wait!


----------



## ecchef (Jan 21, 2015)

This guy....


----------



## Timthebeaver (Jan 21, 2015)




----------



## XooMG (Jan 21, 2015)

Matus said:


> PS. That Zakuri (165 I guess) looks awesome - who made the handle?


Cheers. It's the 135mm actually...I was kind of surprised that my #1 at the moment is both inexpensive and small. The handle was made by Anton/icanhaschzbrgr, but I've refinished it since the pic was taken.


----------



## Matus (Jan 21, 2015)

Cool, thanks. I really the to total look of the knife and agree that that is a very practical shape. I have been considering to get one as a present for a friend (who may start learning free hand sharpening).


----------



## Chuckles (Jan 21, 2015)

Same as it ever was. Mario 260.


----------



## apicius9 (Jan 21, 2015)

See? So much more fun with pictures  Some really nice knives here. I may have to talk to Mario and Tilman, eventually. So many great small artisan makers compared to when I first joined the knife forum boards (10 or so years ago). Not that I *need* any more knives... 

Stefan


----------



## preizzo (Jan 21, 2015)

Inazuma 240 mm 
Easy to mantein and hone 
Light laser &#128077;&#128077;


----------



## Eric (Jan 21, 2015)

Honestly, the knife I use most, at home, is my tanaka ginsan 210gyuto. It is a perfect size for most tasks, nice and thin behind the edge- I have thinned a bit, and sharpens easily. I replaced the stock handle. I sharpen on 1000 followed by red aoto, and has a nice toothy sharp feel that lasts for weeks. It was 110 bucks! 

Close second is gesshin ginga 180 petty and takeda 240.


----------



## Zwiefel (Jan 21, 2015)

My 240 DTN k-tip gyuto....not sure if this one falls into the wa-, or yo-category...maybe a sandwich style wa? It's taken a while for this one to really sink in. Had to learn how to sharpen in and have completely fallen in love with the patina (I scrubbed off the forced patina in these photos and have allowed nature to take it's course). Also totally loving this custom saya Don patiently made for me. Finally, it was a gift from KKFs own Son, so that makes it extra special.


----------



## mikemac (Jan 21, 2015)

well...I wish I could join with others and proclaim my Carter Funy....I wish. Unfortunately, unemployment has made my bank account her bee-yatch, and my NIB Carter HG funy/gyuto - with a story and soul - will soon be on the BST. And even if that were not the case, still might have been this baby...

Back before lasers, before rounded choil & spine, before so many 'new blacks' there was this. 
Ikkanshi Tadatsuna 240 INOX, white marble buffalo horn. At the time you couldn't get White II (at least through his US distributor) and the INOX was listed as a 'spicy' proprietary blend. I've said this in the past, and still believe this today - this knife is SO RIGHT in so many ways...thin, light, tough, takes and holds a great edge, everything rounded where it should be. Really just a fantastic offering in so many ways, and a crazy sidebar...looks like almost zero price inflation in 8 - 9 years




[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## Ucmd (Jan 21, 2015)

Hattori 270 kd Gyuto , Singatirin 270 next, dt 270 close third. This changes every week.


----------



## EdipisReks (Jan 21, 2015)

Ucmd said:


> Hattori 270 kd Gyuto , Singatirin 270 next, dt 270 close third. This changes every week.



I miss my Singatirin.


----------



## Namaxy (Jan 21, 2015)

Gengetsu, Kato and Shig seem to be what I grab most often. If I had to pick I'd give the advantage to the Gengetsu (ss clad white), much as I love the workhorse. I'd argue that they're under rated.


----------



## Geo87 (Jan 22, 2015)

Chuckles said:


> Same as it ever was. Mario 260.



Damn that's nice chuckles 

I've only had it two weeks but I can't imagine id ever sell my marko 250. 
It's just ridiculously perfect.


----------



## riba (Jan 22, 2015)

Until a couple of weeks ago, it would have been easy - my Watanabe Pro 18 Nakiri. But now it got fierce competition of a Heiji SS 21 cm gyuto. To early to really have a preference though.



PSX_20141231_134245 by JasperVL, on Flickr


----------



## jimbob (Jan 22, 2015)

My last three knives would be kato 240 gyuto, shig kitaeji 180 petty, and mike Davis 125 mini Gyuto. Add my Mac bread and it's all id need, but you know how it is. Pretty excited bout a harner nakiri waiting for me..


----------



## MontezumaBoy (Jan 22, 2015)

+1 to Namaxy


Namaxy said:


> If I had to pick I'd give the advantage to the Gengetsu (ss clad white)


 Although I don't know if 'underated' is fair as they are just never available (Jon - ?) ... My first great J-Knife and it is really fun to use (& look at being the ss clad white as well) ... 

I am also reaching for a DT 270 ITK but always find time for a Bunka, from Ian H., just so much fun with veggies ...


----------



## Lefty (Jan 22, 2015)

Alright, I'll play. I have three:

Billipp 52100 10" Gyuto
Rader Stainless 9" Gyuto
Harner 7" Gyuto

I really like a certain parer, as well.


----------



## Benuser (Jan 22, 2015)

Geo87 said:


> I've only had it two weeks but I can't imagine id ever sell my marko 250.
> It's just ridiculously perfect.


Love the profile.


----------



## erickso1 (Jan 22, 2015)

My only real chefs knife. Forgecraft.


----------



## mkriggen (Jan 22, 2015)

> My only real chefs knife. Forgecraft.



And that's what I call keeping it real:rofl2::laughat::tooth::rofl:...:fanning:ahh come on, that was funny, I don't care who you are.

On a more serious side, I really do need to get me one of them Forgecraft's.

Be well,
Mikey


----------



## ecchef (Jan 22, 2015)

Mikey,

Sometime, hopefully in the not too distant future, you'll get to see what your handles look like on Forgies!


----------



## mkriggen (Jan 23, 2015)

ecchef said:


> Mikey,
> 
> Sometime, hopefully in the not too distant future, you'll get to see what your handles look like on Forgies!



YES!:viking:


----------



## spinblue (Jan 24, 2015)

ding, ding, ding.....



mikemac said:


> well...I wish I could join with others and proclaim my Carter Funy....I wish. Unfortunately, unemployment has made my bank account her bee-yatch, and my NIB Carter HG funy/gyuto - with a story and soul - will soon be on the BST. And even if that were not the case, still might have been this baby...
> 
> Back before lasers, before rounded choil & spine, before so many 'new blacks' there was this.
> Ikkanshi Tadatsuna 240 INOX, white marble buffalo horn. At the time you couldn't get White II (at least through his US distributor) and the INOX was listed as a 'spicy' proprietary blend. I've said this in the past, and still believe this today - this knife is SO RIGHT in so many ways...thin, light, tough, takes and holds a great edge, everything rounded where it should be. Really just a fantastic offering in so many ways, and a crazy sidebar...looks like almost zero price inflation in 8 - 9 years
> ...


----------



## Fritzkrieg (Jan 25, 2015)

My special ordered Sakai Yusuke Ginsan nakiri with ebony handle is pretty great! 
http://i.imgur.com/pdk0CVi.jpg
http://i.imgur.com/uOId3uL.jpg


----------



## CoqaVin (Jan 25, 2015)

whoa crazy grind on that thing fritz, and the cladding is cool too


----------



## Mangelwurzel (Jan 25, 2015)

That looks great fritz. What's the blade length and width at heel?


----------



## Fritzkrieg (Jan 25, 2015)

Mangelwurzel said:


> That looks great fritz. What's the blade length and width at heel?



Thanks! The blade length is 177mm, and it is 2.6mm at the heel.


----------



## Fritzkrieg (Jan 25, 2015)

CoqaVin said:


> whoa crazy grind on that thing fritz, and the cladding is cool too



Yup, Keiichi really went above and beyond with that. My request was just for a "regular San Mai nakiri" in ginsanko (as opposed to Damascus) with custom handle.


----------



## CoqaVin (Jan 25, 2015)

What did he charge if you don't mind me asking


----------



## Fritzkrieg (Jan 25, 2015)

CoqaVin said:


> What did he charge if you don't mind me asking



Sure, as long as it doesn't violate forum policy -- $237 USD shipped, with EMS.


----------



## labor of love (Jan 26, 2015)

Fritzkrieg said:


> My special ordered Sakai Yusuke Ginsan nakiri with ebony handle is pretty great!
> http://i.imgur.com/pdk0CVi.jpg
> http://i.imgur.com/uOId3uL.jpg



That is a very nice knife. I wasnt aware Sakai Yusuke made san mai knives.


----------



## Fritzkrieg (Jan 26, 2015)

labor of love said:


> That is a very nice knife. I wasnt aware Sakai Yusuke made san mai knives.



Thanks! Yeah, I was curious myself about that as I saw the Yusuke Damascus nakiri for sale. I figured if they can do that, they can do regular san mai. I'm really impressed with their treatment of ginsan steel!


----------



## gic (Jan 27, 2015)

For in the kitchen, daily (amateur) cooking tasks i.e. non damascus, it has got to be my western handled Devin ITK. I now have lots of "ITK" knives but that is the one I pull out the most.


----------



## Benuser (Jan 27, 2015)

Son's Latham & Owen, Sheffield (1948), with its great distal taper. Very easy maintenance with Cr2O3. Here with a smaller older brother from Sheffield.


----------



## Dave Kinogie (Jan 27, 2015)

Shig Nakiri, no doubt about it.


----------

